# Netflix Picture Quality Not Great



## Durvelle27 (Oct 27, 2016)

Anyone using Netflix on PC ?

I'm having some quality issues. idk why but Netflix movies just don't look very good on my PC at all which I'm running at 3840x2160(4K). I  have tried Netflix via the browser and the app with no affect. YouTube Videos and Hulu Plus look great so it's unlikely my PC.

Internet speed is also pretty decent so I don't think it's that either.


----------



## FR@NK (Oct 27, 2016)

Shift+Ctrl+Alt+S  to change the stream.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 27, 2016)

FR@NK said:


> Shift+Ctrl+Alt+S  to change the stream.


What am I changing it to


----------



## AsRock (Oct 27, 2016)

Login to Netflix and in the setting there is a bandwidth option, pick the best one that your connection can handle.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 27, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Login to Netflix and in the setting there is a bandwidth option, pick the best one that your connection can handle.


It's been set to high


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 27, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> It's been set to high



Can you take a screenshot of a supposed 'bad' image?


----------



## FYFI13 (Oct 27, 2016)

Just a long shot: perhaps Netflix is streaming 1080p and you're watching it on 4k monitor?


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 27, 2016)

Last time I checked Netflix does not support UHD playback on PC no matter the browser or hardware config. A little reading online seems to confirm this. 

I have a 40" Samsung 4k hooked up to my main PC and netflix 4k content looks like trash on it but when I switch to the TVs native Netflix app 4k works fine and looks a lot better.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2016)

Work fine on mine 1080 though


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 27, 2016)

The only times the picture goes bad on my PC or mobile is if my connection is bad or a large download is occurring on the device. Last I checked there are UHD videos weather or not theyre 4k or 2k i dont know

 But I know you have to have the package that allows for ultra HD I have it and only a handful of movies or videos are in UHD

Iirc

see for yourself.. make sure u have this package or better..






yeah i have the highest package as far as i know..these are the others


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 27, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Work fine on mine 1080 though



Yup, no problem here @1080p as well.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 27, 2016)

Netflix on 4k is not exactly awesome. It's good but the streaming is compressed. The only true 4k source is uhd Blu-ray. 
1080p should be fine on 'high'.


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 27, 2016)

Well to be fair a large portion of the "1080p" content on netflix looks like crap anyway so your 4k screen is probably just revealing how compressed and terrible netflix looks.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 27, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> The only times the picture goes bad on my PC or mobile is if my connection is bad or a large download is occurring on the device. Last I checked there are UHD videos weather or not theyre 4k or 2k i dont know
> 
> But I know you have to have the package that allows for ultra HD I have it and only a handful of movies or videos are in UHD
> 
> ...




Ooh i forgot about that you have to pay extra .


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 27, 2016)

I watch a lot of documentaries and older shows like FBI files, or forensic files and those are shows that originally aired in the 80s or 90s and even streaming them in 1080 doesn't make a s**t difference because they're just really grainy an old school



AsRock said:


> Ooh i forgot about that you have to pay extra .



Big. bucks 

 I think it's five more dollars if I recall correctly

edit...nope its 3-4 more. i pay like $13/mo

Dig that UHD Yo!!   Crystal Clear.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 27, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Can you take a screenshot of a supposed 'bad' image?


Videos look very grainy 



jboydgolfer said:


> The only times the picture goes bad on my PC or mobile is if my connection is bad or a large download is occurring on the device. Last I checked there are UHD videos weather or not theyre 4k or 2k i dont know
> 
> But I know you have to have the package that allows for ultra HD I have it and only a handful of movies or videos are in UHD
> 
> ...


I have the 4 screen + Ultra HD package. Pay $12+Tax a month 

Also it can't be my connection as the speed is decent and the network is never congested. 

I set my video bitrate to 2740 and it made a loaf of a difference in picture quality buy I only tested 2 shows so far.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Videos look very grainy



Thats not a screen shot...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 27, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Ooh i forgot about that you have to pay extra .





Durvelle27 said:


> Videos look very grainy
> 
> 
> I have the 4 screen + Ultra HD package. Pay $12+Tax a month
> ...



 Unless you're 100% sure that there are no other devices using band with and that the computer that you're playing Netflix on is 100% not updating or downloading something you can't be sure that it's not your connection I have Internet speed that is plenty capable of streaming UHD content on Netflix and if I'm downloading updates or something it will go blurry for short period  of time. 

I will admit it shouldn't last very long and if you're certain that there's no other band with constrictions then it's got to be something else but I'm just letting you know that even with fast Internet I've got blurry screens


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 27, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> Videos look very grainy
> 
> 
> I have the 4 screen + Ultra HD package. Pay $12+Tax a month
> ...



Grainy = upscaled content, then compressed and fed to you on a panel that has 4x as many pixels as the upscaled content and probably more than 8x as many pixels as the original file.

Nuff said...


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 27, 2016)

I recall something a while ago that edge browser is the only browser to support streaming 1080p, others stream 720p. Maybe try edge browser? Also PC not able to stream 4k


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 27, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Unless you're 100% sure that there are no other devices using band with and that the computer that you're playing Netflix on is 100% not updating or downloading something you can't be sure that it's not your connection I have Internet speed that is plenty capable of streaming UHD content on Netflix and if I'm downloading updates or something it will go blurry for short period  of time.
> 
> I will admit it shouldn't last very long and if you're certain that there's no other band with constrictions then it's got to be something else but I'm just letting you know that even with fast Internet I've got blurry screens


Currently the only user on the network and all background processes terminated. Updates also disabled. 


Vayra86 said:


> Grainy = upscaled content, then compressed and fed to you on a panel that has 4x as many pixels as the upscaled content and probably more than 8x as many pixels as the original file.
> 
> Nuff said...


Very possible 


bbmarley said:


> I recall something a while ago that edge browser is the only browser to support streaming 1080p, others stream 720p. Maybe try edge browser? Also PC not able to stream 4k


I used both the edge browser and the app from the Windows store 


But like mentioned guys I think it's fixed. I'll test so more movies before writing it off.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 13, 2020)

Ctrl+Alt+Shift+Q and you can see what resolution you're streaming at.





You have to use the official app or Microsoft Edge (which I presume is the non Chromium based version?) to stream at 4K.
Only Intel IGP's seems to be officially supported for 4k content, which is a joke, as they can only do 4k30p...
It might work on some Nvidia setups, but you have to use HDMI rather than DP from what I've seen and you need to HDCP 2.2 support to get 4K content.





						4K UHD Netflix content on NVIDIA GPUs | NVIDIA
					






					nvidia.custhelp.com
				






Vayra86 said:


> Can you take a screenshot of a supposed 'bad' image?


You can't take screenshots of Netflix, as the content HDCP protected, as per above.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2020)

You need the netflix app from the windows store for full quality, and even then netflix has lowered bandwidth in most regions due to covid19

The new chromium based edge does in fact support 4k netflix, and thats gunna be a big draw for people.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 13, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> The only true 4k source is uhd Blu-ray.



I mean, even blu-ray is compressed, but it's not compressed to a shitty level.  That's the primary difference.

Oh wait, this is from 2016...



Lelandcarson said:


> Hello, the version of netflix you are using is not compatible with your computer, so it may not provide the best quality for you, so I recommend downloading the latest netflix app. It will bring a better experience. Thanks



OMG the necro.  Please go away.  That answer is so generic and useless it's not even funny.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2020)

f*ck we all fell for a thread necro.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 13, 2020)

Mussels said:


> f*ck we all fell for a thread necro.



Quick!  Ritual suicide so we can regain our honor.


----------

